# 800 lb Mako



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

anyone hear or see anything about the big Mako 

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/04/21/dnt-mako-shark-caught.wkrg.html


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Please read the forum, there's like 8 pages already

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/giant-shark-killed-navarre-332434/


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/giant-shark-killed-navarre-332434/


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link, glad to see CNN pick it up, and now it is national news.

Here is the link to the Original PFF post, that caused all the hype::

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/giant-shark-killed-navarre-332434


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for the post I skimmed the main forum but didn't see anything it was pretty far down when I looked

Sorry


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

It was on Good Morning America on channel 3.....But the Mako gained 200# They said 1000# Mako pending World record :whistling: I figured by next Month it should be 1500#


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaw Jacker said:


> It was on Good Morning America on channel 3.....But the Mako gained 200# They said 1000# Mako pending World record :whistling: I figured by next Month it should be 1500#


And it wont be a Mako. It will be a Great White or a rediscovered Megalodon...


----------

